# Gas insert flame too high?



## thermodynamix (Jan 26, 2021)

Just installed a Mendota FV44i. The heat is amazing. 







You can see in this pic that the flame is reaching near the top of the firebox, and the ceramic material above it has a small red glow. I understand that the firebox is supposed to get hot, but is this too hot? Is the flame too high?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2021)

Can't you turn the flame down?


----------



## thermodynamix (Jan 26, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Can't you turn the flame down?


Yes I can decrease the flame height. Even when the flame isn't touching the top of the firebox, it still makes a little red spot on the inside ceramic ceiling (not the outside). Not sure if that's too hot...


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes something looks wrong.  Daksy the problem with the electronic modulating valve regulators, at least with sit controls, is that they always come on on high.  So if you turn it on manually or leave it on a thermostat it will be on high until you decrease it.  I would inspect the burner, burner media, shutter position. This problem has been tough for me to pinpoint in the past.


----------



## thermodynamix (Jan 26, 2021)

Millbilly said:


> I would inspect the burner, burner media, shutter position. This problem has been tough for me to pinpoint in the past.


The shutter is already open all the way. I'll try playing around with log positions. I contacted Mendota and they said "it's common and okay to have the back flame to lick/touch the top baffle". Also on their website, the pics show flames hitting the top. It seems wild to me though, because that means the top baffle is getting HOT. These units are very nice though.


----------



## thermodynamix (Jan 27, 2021)

UPDATE for anyone curious: After contacting Mendota, my dealer, and installer, everyone agrees that this is not an issue. These machines are built to have high flames and the top baffle where the flame hits is made of some high-temperature ceramic. Apparently it's fine.


----------

